

Comcast 2 Gigabit fiber for residential - Helloimjoe
http://corporate.comcast.com/comcast-voices/imagine-where-2-gigabit-speeds-will-take-you#.VR1VgnY_mqY.twitter

======
atldataguy
Your average ATL data scientist here. Google and comcast duke it out, we win!

